# Fishy t-shirt



## luke... (Nov 1, 2005)

hey guys,

http://www.threadless.com/submission/52419/DangerousPets#1...goldie

that link takes you to a cool t-shirt design site, i won, got some cash and they printed my fish-related shirt, as well as another pretty cool fishy shirt...check em out, you might enjoy........


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay luke nice design but if you really enjoy fishkeeping please join in a few other conversations and not just spam us and run away.

Welcome to the forum and please stop by again and talk fish.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very Cute Shirt!


----------

